
Show HN: Searchable career-paths built by scraping publicly available resumes - rogerdoger123
http://www.careercomposer.net
======
Adamantcheese
I think there's some parsing issues, because I would hate to end up at the end
of my career as "Software Development Intern 12".

~~~
rogerdoger123
That's actually intentional to avoid infinite loops in the graph, I have to
add an integer to common titles. Thanks for the feedback, its obvious now that
this may be confusing as I don't explain it.

------
chatmasta
This is a really cool idea. Nice visualizations. I like it.

~~~
rogerdoger123
thanks. I've had lots of students and new graduates ask me about career
options - so i thought this might help.

